# Fertigteich (120L) verzweifeln am Filter (mit Foto)



## Xood (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe euer tolles Forum gefunden und hoffe das ich ein paar Ratschläge bekommen kann.

*Frage*
Wir suchen einen Filter für unseren Fertigteich mit 120L und einer Gardena 5500 Duo Pumpe.
Ich bitte um Tips welchen Filter wir uns dafür anlegen sollten.

*Details*
Unsere kleine Schildkröte lebte bisher immer in unserem Haus und im Sommer mal bei den Schwiegereltern im Fischteich.
Nun da wir unseren einigen Garten haben, wollten wir für die Schildkröte ein neues zu Hause schaffen.

Da der Garten recht klein ist, passte gerade einmal ein 120L Fertigteich hinein. Damit es nett aussieht haben wir einen kleinen Wasserlauf(fall) angelegt. Aus dem Höhenunterschied und dem Bachlauf haben wir errechnet das eine Pumpte mit ca. 5500L pro Stunde her muss.
Daher die Gardena 5500 Duo.
Soweit läuft das Wasser auch schön hinunter. Die Stärke ist also bisher ganz Ideal und könnte auch noch ein wenig sanfter sein.

Der Filter soll dafür sorgen dass der "Teich" immer schön sauber ist. Das Wasser soll also von der Pumpe in den Filter rein und das gereinigte Wasser soll den Bauchlauf hinunterplätschern.

Welcher Filter wäre dazu geeignet?
Druchlauffilter oder Druchfilter?
Die Druckfilter empfanden wir als recht tauglich da der Ein- und Ausgang am "Deckel" ist und man den Filter eingraben kann. Jedoch sind diese Filter alle für min 3000-5000 Liter Teiche ausglegt. Also total überdimensioniert.
Interessanterweise haben alle Filter eine Angabe wie viel Wasserdruck maximal "rein" darf resultierend von unserer Pumpte müssten wie mindestens einen Druckfilter mit ca. 6000 Liter Leistung nutzen. (Sonst läuft der Filter über, oder?)

Wir würden uns sehr über ein paar Ratschläge freuen!

Schönen Sonntag,
Xood.

PS: Das Foto habe ich heute bei Regen gemacht. Den Bauchlaufen müssen wir noch verkleben und verschönern. Wir sind noch in der Bauphase. 
Der Filter sollte am besten unten, hinter den Teich hin. Ggf. auch oben an den Anfang des Bauchlaufen, jedoch wenn möglich eher nicht.


----------



## wp-3d (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fertigteich (120L) verzweifeln am Filter (mit Foto)*

Hallo

siehe hier:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=68662#post68662

Gruss Werner


----------



## MeneMeiner (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fertigteich (120L) verzweifeln am Filter (mit Foto)*

Hallo Xood,

deine Gardena 5500 Duo ist ziemlich groß und frisst zudem noch 90 Watt/h.
Ein, zwei Nummern kleiner hättens wohl auch getan, aber egal...

Falls du Werners Vorschlag nicht befolgen möchtest: Du kannst ruhig auch einen kleinen Druckfilter nehmen, denn die angegebenen (Teich-)Volumen sind nicht minimal, sondern maximal zu sehen. Daran würde ich aber nur einen Abgang der Duo-Pumpe anschließen und den anderen direkt zur Bachlaufschale führen. Ob du den Filterauslauf dann auch zum Bachlauf führst, musst du dann sehen...

Es gibt sicherlich auch noch andere _Meinungen_ dazu ;-)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Olli.P (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fertigteich (120L) verzweifeln am Filter (mit Foto)*

Hallo Xood,


erst einmal Herzlich Willkommen im Forum!!!!!!

Gibts auch einen richtigen Namen????

Wäre schön, dann ist das alles ein wenig persönlicher............ 

Ich kenne mich zwar nicht mit Druckfiltern aus, aber Durchlaufmenge und max. Druck sind sicherlich nicht das gleiche!!!!


Wie groß ist denn der Höhenunterschied von Wasseroberfläche und Anfang Bachlauf???
Da gibts dann ja noch die Pumpenkennlinie, an der man sehen kann, wieviel Wasser dann noch oben ankommt bzw. ankommen soll....... 


Und: Ein filter kann niemals zu groß sein.............


Ach ja; Wenn ich mir das Bild so ansehe, wäre da sicherlich auch noch etwas größer mit Folie möglich gewesen..........


----------



## Xood (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fertigteich (120L) verzweifeln am Filter (mit Foto)*

Danke für die bisherigen Ratschläge!  

@wp-3d, ich traue mir nicht zu einen Filter selbst zu basteln. Da ich es gerne "plug&play" hätte, bevorzuge ich den fertigen Filter. 
Auch wenn ich die Idee super finde!

@MeneMeiner, die Größe der Pumpe habe ich aus der Höhe und der Breite des Bachlaufes errechnet. Dazu hatte ich im Baumarkt als auch auf der Gardena Webseite so eine Tabelle gefunden. Höhe war  bei ca. 1-1,5 Meter und der Bauchlauf ist ca. 30cm Breit.

Ich habe z.B. den Filter "Top Clear 7000" in die Wahl genommen. Kostet so ca €80 und bis 7000 Liter Teich, _max. Pumpeneinspeisung: 2500 l/h._
Da meine Pumpe nun 5500 l/h leistet, bin ich mir bei diesem Filter eben nicht sicher. 

Im Gegensatz dazu habe ich noch die Gardena PF 6000 für ca €90 gesehen. Diese ist für 6000 Liter Teich und wird passend zu meiner Pumpe empfohlen. 

Eigentlich habe ich gehofft, da unser Teich ja nur ein Bruchteil der Größe hat, dass es irgendetwas Preiswerteres und kleineres gibt.
So was wie ein 500 Liter Filter für €20. 
Aber scheinbar fangen die Druckfilter erst bei 3000 Liter an.

Für unser Aquarium haben wir einen mini Filter inkl. Pumpe. Lustigerweise würde dieser sogar unseren "Teich" reinigen können. Nur das er nicht für draußen geeignet ist.

@Olli_P, der Platz drum herum ist absichtlich und wird demnächst mit Pflanzen oder anderen Dingen zu gemacht. Den Bereich nahe der Mauer ist für den "Freilauf" der Schildkröte und der Rest die Bepflanzung.


Viele Grüße,
Pierre.


----------



## MeneMeiner (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fertigteich (120L) verzweifeln am Filter (mit Foto)*

Hallo Pierre,



			
				Xood schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe z.B. den Filter "Top Clear 7000" in die Wahl genommen. Kostet so ca €80 und bis 7000 Liter Teich, _max. Pumpeneinspeisung: 2500 l/h._
> Da meine Pumpe nun 5500 l/h leistet, bin ich mir bei diesem Filter eben nicht sicher.



Hmmm.... deine Pumpe mit 5.500 L/h (nach der Pumpenkennlinie sicherlich erheblich weniger bei *der* Förderhöhe!!) überschreitet die Kapazität des "Top Clear 7000"-Filter nie, erst recht nicht, wenn du ihn nur über 1 der 2 Ausgänge deiner Pumpe speist.

Die 5.500 L/h deiner Pumpe sind der Wert für 0 cm Förderhöhe. Jeder cm Förderhöhe erzeugt Gegendruck, welcher die Förderleistung minimiert.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Annett (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fertigteich (120L) verzweifeln am Filter (mit Foto)*

Hi,

nur mal so als Anmerkung:
Ein Druckfilter ist spätestens im Winter auch nichts mehr für draußen geeignet.  
Er würde den Teich zu sehr auskühlen und irgendwann einfrieren ->platzen. Du mußt ihn also im Winter ausbauen... 
Aber die Schildi soll den Winter ja auch nicht im Teich verbringen, oder?
Ich würde das Gelände übrigens noch gut einzäunen - sonst ist die Schildi schneller weg als sie eingesetzt wurde. Die klettern auch ziemlich gut.


----------



## Jerry (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fertigteich (120L) verzweifeln am Filter (mit Foto)*

Hallo,

was die Größenangabe bei den Filtern betrifft, sind die Werte doch wohl weitgehend theoretisch - der Filter muss nicht zuletzt zur durchlaufenden Wassermenge passen, und für einen Bachlauf kommen schonmal schnell 2000l/h oder mehr zustande. Unser Spielzeug-Druckfilter würde auch für 2000l mit / 4000l ohne Fische reichen, und es hängen halt effektiv nur 150l dran. Ein kleinerer Filter würde sicher latent Probleme mit der dadurch gejagten Wassermenge entwickeln.

Das Thema der Demontage über den Winter macht mir auch schon Sorgen, obwohl wir uns bemüht haben, alles "wartungsfreundlich" zu platzieren. Jedenfalls war der Druckfilter die bessere Alternative in unserer Situation, weil wir einen "normalen" gar nicht passend für den Bachlauf hätten montieren können - und auf zwei Pumpen in dem Zwergteich hatten wir nun wirklich keine Lust. Die angegebenen Leistungsdaten (50W für die Pumpe plus 7W für das UVC-Gerät) versprechen einiges für die nächste Stromrechnung... schaue ich mir andererseits an, was die olle 7W-Pumpe von früher für ein Rinnsal erzeugte, wäre unser Bachlauf eher ein Gerinsel - dann könnten wir's gleich ganz knicken.

Gruß,

Jerry


----------



## Scheiteldelle (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fertigteich (120L) verzweifeln am Filter (mit Foto)*

Hi,
also bei einem Freund haben wir genau für diesen Teich einen Filter gebaut.
Kleine Regentonne als Patronenfilter mit 4x 50 cm Filterschaum. Pumpe mit 100Liter die Stunde (Springbrunnenzubehör, 4 Watt). Es kommen oben an der Tonne noch etwa 40 Liter die Stunde an.
Das Wasser ist das ganze Jahr über wirklich glasklar und er macht den Filter garnicht und die Pumpe 1 mal im Monat sauber (Algenkram am Grobfilter).
Jetzt würde ich ihm auch einen einfachen Filteraufbau (Tonne mit Helix) empfehlen.
Vorteil am Patronenfilter bei ihm ist, dass der Grobschmutz einfach am Tonnenboden liegen bleibt. 

Gruß Maik


----------

